# HOT mantel above new gas logs



## micallen (Mar 18, 2016)

I installed new vent free gas logs Saturday, replacing the old vented style. Last night I decided to touch the mantel over the fireplace to see if it was hot. It was too hot to touch underneath. I have a probe thermometer, and held it to the bottom. I read 175 deg F.

I did some reading last night and found this online: _The Maximum allowable surface temperature is 117° F OVER ambient (room) temperature. Thus, if a room is 70° – 80° the exposed combustible surfaces immediately surrounding the Fireplace can have a surface temperature as high as 187° F. – 197° F. (Too hot to touch) and still be safe._

Does anyone have any insight on this? My unit does not have a blower so the heat immediately rises. I did also have the ceiling fan on low (reversed-blowing up).


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi micallen,
Let me be the first to say, you should not have installed a vent free unit, they present a well know risk despite the manufacturers claims. As an energy auditor my guidelines are to warn the home owners that the unit must be removed before I can do my audit and LEAVE.

I realize you are caught in the middle and best I can advise is to never leave the fireplace running unattended and have CO detectors in several rooms. As for returning it to get your money back you might be able to use the excessive heat issue you are experiencing.

Do some reading and check with your local fire department and your insurance carrier.

Bud


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Here's a triangulation formula we use when installing mantels. The further out the mantel the higher it has to be from the top of the firebox.


----------



## micallen (Mar 18, 2016)

chandler48 said:


> Here's a triangulation formula we use when installing mantels. The further out the mantel the higher it has to be from the top of the firebox.


I'll check tonight, but feel sure I'm OK by these numbers.


----------



## micallen (Mar 18, 2016)

chandler48 said:


> Here's a triangulation formula we use when installing mantels. The further out the mantel the higher it has to be from the top of the firebox.


Mantel is 8" wide, and 18" above fireplace.


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> Hi micallen,
> Let me be the first to say, you should not have installed a vent free unit, they present a well know risk despite the manufacturers claims. As an energy auditor my guidelines are to warn the home owners that the unit must be removed before I can do my audit and LEAVE.
> 
> I realize you are caught in the middle and best I can advise is to never leave the fireplace running unattended and have CO detectors in several rooms. As for returning it to get your money back you might be able to use the excessive heat issue you are experiencing.
> ...


I have quoted Bud simply because I agree with his words of caution & that his advise is true... 
my only offer is to investigate installing an air gapped heat shield for your current mantle 
or replace your mantle to noncombustible material

Peace


----------

